# LLM - Does it get any better?



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

Just spent two days with Captain Eric Glass on the Lower Laguna Madre. What an experience! This was my first guided flats trip. We saw, literally, a couple of hundred reds over the two days, plus half as many sheepies and a few big trout. He warned me this was a technical fishery, but I had no idea. Typical buck fever set in early, missed a bunch of shots, came really close on a few, and finally put it all together on two, one each day. Let there be no skunks!

If you ever have a fire burning to go down there for a classic fishing experience, don't hesitate to give Eric a call. He is a great guide and a really all-around good guy. Top-Notch!!


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Agreed--Eric is one of the best!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice fish. Looks like the first one came on a chart/white clouser. By technical, do you mean the fish are spooky and the cast needs to be near perfect? Or is it the fly has to match the hatch type of fishery?


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

karstopo said:


> Nice fish. Looks like the first one came on a chart/white clouser. By technical, do you mean the fish are spooky and the cast needs to be near perfect? Or is it the fly has to match the hatch type of fishery?


The fish were extremely spooky, and you had one shot, and one shot only to put it on the plate. There were a few fish each day the turned their noses at the fly when I made the shot. Still, a fantastic experience.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job, Dave! Yeah, I'm jealous!


----------

